# Peeling Peaches



## SarahRides (Jul 12, 2011)

For those who have made peach wine before, do you leave the skin off or peel them? I hate peeling peaches and am hoping to be able to just leave the skin on. Thanks!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah, I always leave the skins on. Been making Peach Wine for 4 years, 10 gals each year. the skins give the wine a reddish/peachy color in the primary. Most of color lost by bottling, but I believe it adds to the flavor also. Roy


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

Leave the skin ON

I just pit and slice

Add more PE than asked for (1tsp/gal)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2011)

Agree - leave the skins on and up the pectic addition.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 12, 2011)

Same here! I just started a batch a week ago and I left the skins on and sliced around the pit. Then I opened it up and the pit fell out in my hand and I had sliced peaches. I pitched the yeast last Tuesday and it's still active.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 12, 2011)

I am alone in the fact I peeled mine... ok I squeezed the crap outt them untill the pulp fell outta the sking and the pit shot across the room hitting the dogs.... was great for stress managment LOL!


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

Now you can do it STRESS FREE ~!


----------



## Deezil (Jul 12, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> I am alone in the fact I peeled mine... ok I squeezed the crap outt them untill the pulp fell outta the sking and the pit shot across the room hitting the dogs.... was great for stress managment LOL!



Hahahaha, i cant blame you for squeezing them then!

I left the skins on my 150lbs of peaches, might have something to do with the nice coloring of the wine - was my first batch though, & i've yet to try duplicating my results


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bottled my peach I made last Fall and I left the skins on. Nice light color and awesome flavor....


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be leaving them on then! I just bought 24 pounds that I'm going to let ripen a little more, then pit, slice and throw into the freezer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 12, 2011)

Put them in zip lock bags and pull out of the freezer frozen and tear open the bag. This way you will get ALL the peaches and juice opposed to it thawing and you get juice left in the bag.


----------



## reefman (Jul 18, 2011)

*peach recipe*

Is there a good peach wine recipe out there anywhere? I didn't really want to add strawberry. Peaches prices in my area are coming down, and I hope to pick up a bushel or two and make some peach wine.

edit:
Ooops, just found some in the recipe area, but I'd like to see more.


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure are;
Look under RECIPIES

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------

